# equipment



## expatdubai (Mar 8, 2010)

can someone tell me what appliances from the U.S. work in Dubai? e.g. TV's, DVD's, receivers, stereo equipment, computers and printers.... Also will an i-phone purchased in U.S. work in Dubai?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Look at the cords and see if they are labeled 110-240 (some 220V). If they are, they will just need an adapter for the plug. If they dont say that, you are going to have to use a transormer step down if you want to use them here. Buy good ones if you are using expensive stuff on them. 

Dont know about the iphone. I bet someone can unlock it though. I doubt all the apps are going to work though.


----------



## shazi1 (May 4, 2010)

well if your iphone not have restriction of country code then you can use this to usa otherwise have to unlock country code .


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I think Jynx pretty much covered it...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

I doubt if your TV and DVD player will work, unless they are multi region (which I don't think you can buy in the US - yet), as they will be NTSC and in the UAE it is PAL. Your DVDs are likely region 1, and here it is region 2 so if you have to buy a player & TV here, they probably won't work either. I think most computers and printers work on both voltages these days


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Just to elaborate on my post above, the reason the TV and DVD probably won't work here is because the signals are different here than in North America, not just because the voltage is different.


----------

